# Do you have big horses? Ride?



## Lil Eowyn (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm a barrel racer and I own 4 big horses besides my mini.

Just wanted to see how many people here have big horses and ride? What's your discipline?


----------



## Mona (Jan 31, 2013)

Yes, we have a couple of "gaited" horses...grade/non-registered Tennesee Walking Horses. We strictly trail ride, but LOVE it!


----------



## SugaryCharm (Jan 31, 2013)

I have one big horse, a 4-year-old APHA/PtHA mare that I raised and trained myself. I am hoping to season her on barrels and poles this year, and maybe show at halter/showmanship. I've shown her off and on since she was a yearling, but despite her halter-horse pedigree she has been a very gawky youngster and is just now coming into herself.




For most of her life, she's looked more like a racehorse than a halter horse! My other love is trail riding...recreational now, but I hope to do some 25 and 50-mile endurance rides "someday."


----------



## MiniNHF (Jan 31, 2013)

I have a 26yr old Appendix QH, before I got him (he was 10 when i got him) he did A Circuit/Grand Prix Jumping and then I did up to Intermediate Level Eventing with him as well as Junior Ameatuer Show Jumping. When I got into my car accident and couldnt really ride him or train full sized horses any more in 2009 I permanently retired him. Hence why miniatures sparked my interest.

I plan on always having a pleasure/trail horse even after my big boy has passed. When I move and get my own farm in a few years I will be adding another big horse to the mix so my BF can ride with me as well.


----------



## MountainWoman (Jan 31, 2013)

I have big horses and I trail ride.


----------



## michele80906 (Jan 31, 2013)

I have a gaited horse also! I inherited my mom's Foxtrotter. She passed away last year and she wanted me to take her mare. I have been out of big horses for about 10 years (owned and trained QH's for over 30 years) and have only had my minis. So, now I have one of each, I drive my little guy and have started working and conditioning the MFT as she has stood around doing nothing for about 7 years. So far, so good, we had our first solo ride out last Saturday. Michele


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Jan 31, 2013)

I have a coming 4 yr old APHA solid Perlino stallion. I got him when he was 10 months old. By his attitude, you wouldn't know he is a stallion. His name is Smoke N Tequilla Sun. Tequilla for his sire, Whiskey's Why(smokey cream QH). Smoke for my favorite Nascar driver, Tony Stewart, aka Smoke.

He has his ground work and I've ridden him a few times. I'm the only one home 90% of the time, so don't like to get on him without someone around. He will be used for trail riding and I love to team pen, so we will be trying that.

His only fault is when he runs around, he looks like an Arabian. Nose in the air and tail flagging. My business partner is always teasing me that I got an Arabian, instead of a Paint.

We also have his first foal. She is a coming yearling buckskin/dunskin. Her dam was a dun QH/Mustang. The mare broke her leg when the filly(Pandi) was a month old. We had to put her down. Pandi got attached to another mare we had(sold resently) and her father. She still is attached to her sire. She always goes and sees him, when she is turned out.

Pandi belongs to my business partners daughter. She just resently moved back to Indiana. She's going to come get Pandi and her cat later this year.

Pandi is the tall "miniature".


----------



## anoki (Jan 31, 2013)

I own a Hannoverian and a Pinto PMU foal (who is 14 this year). I have ridden dressage for almost 20 years now...haven't ridden soo much in the past couple of years after my coaches/good friends sold their farm and moved across the country....broke my heart and I just haven't had the drive to ride at the level I was. The Hannoverian is trained to Prix St Georges (by my coaches) and the PMU I trained to about Third Level-he had an accident 3 years ago this month and ended up with laminitis issues following it, so he has never gotten back to that level again, though he is sound now.

I just put in a sand ring last year, so I'm hoping to do a little more riding this year!

~kathryn

Moose






Anoki


----------



## Lil Eowyn (Jan 31, 2013)

Beautiful horses you guys.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Jan 31, 2013)

We have several Quarter horses - ages 6 to 30, and we show reining. Love it!


----------



## Carolyn R (Jan 31, 2013)

Tried to stay away from the big guys and have only minis, but I just can't do it. The longest I have gone without a full size horse is probably.....4 years, I have been around them,forever, got two to call our own when I was nine. That was many many moons ago, my youngest kid is nine my oldest is fifteen now. Most on here know, and if they can deal with he mention of them one more time, I have two gypsy vanners. A soon to be four year old mare and a 10 month old colt(soon to be gelding). I trail ride as much as possible, but this time of year I only seem to get out twice a week, maybe a total of 5-6 miles each week. I really would love to try her at some gaming shows, like the trail/ obstacle classes.


----------



## lucky seven (Jan 31, 2013)

I have had my big boy for 16 years. He is pasture sound and my mini. I am strongly thinking about finding my little gelding a home in the spring and getting another large pony (14 hands) to trail ride around my back yard. Seven is a great little guy and feel bad that I still like big horses more than minis.


----------



## Cupcake (Feb 1, 2013)

I grew up on a farm in Europe, my family bred Zweibrücker for generations so I was in the saddle from the time I was born, did dressage, jumping and equestrian vaulting. Then took a break from age 17 until my daughter was 12 and horse crazy so we found a place to take lessons. Only took me a couple of months to get back into it. Moved to Texas, did barrel racing for a year, missed my English riding and sand arena so we found an Arabian ranch to take lessons at. They stopped lessons after 2 years so I figured it's time for my own - looked at lots of horses, then found this guy, ad said "a face you won't forget" - very true! 7 yr old APHA gelding, lots of thoroughbreds in his papers, like war admiral etc. and his previous owner recently told me what couldn't be any more true - "3 colors - 3 personalities", he can go from bone lazy backyard pet to rodeo bronco to hot blooded race horse in a matter of minutes. I said I didn't want a "boring" horse, I got what I asked for LOL

I ride English with him and recently switched to the bitless bridle which works better for him than the bitted.











The marking on his back - hence the barn name "Pikachu"











* forgot to mention he's pretty big for a paint, 16.2hh, normal size for me being used to German warmbloods but around here that makes him huge - the pics don't show his legs, they're spotted so he almost looks like he has leopard app in him


----------



## Mona (Feb 1, 2013)

Cupcake...love your boy's pretty color and markings!


----------



## Cupcake (Feb 1, 2013)

Thank you



if it was up to him he'd just live to show that off as a pasture ornament! No work, just play and grass all day LOL


----------



## Jill (Feb 1, 2013)

My first horse was an arab x qh that we had to have put down a few years ago. I had him for about 12 years and the sun pretty much rose and set... A few years after I got him, I got a 3/4 morgan / 1/4 standardbred gelding who I still own. I do no ride much, but he's a great boy who is really an all around... english - western - driving (my first driving horse, in fact)


----------



## MajorClementine (Feb 1, 2013)

Hubby and I both ride as do both of our families. I have a 16.2hh OTTB gelding. My grandfather gave him to me after he came off the track at age 5. He didn't have a competitive drive so he retired early. He will be 13 on April 1. His track name is Bold 'n' Easy but we call him Comic. He was born April fools day AND he's a clown. Takes your hat or anything you have hanging out of your pocket. He just "matured" last year and finally has a pretty level head. Thoroughbreds are a little late in maturing mentally, but when they do it's a huge change! It makes riding him that much better. We just do a lot of trail/mountain riding around here. I'd like to start dressage with him (just to level 1 or 2) but all the training barns around here are soooo expensive. The trainers charge their fee and then there is a fee to use the arena on top of that. We have a public arena but none of the trainers are willing to use it rather than the barn they are affiliated with. Maybe in a couple of years when my son is in school and I'm able to make a little more money.... until then we just enjoy our trail riding.


----------



## Cupcake (Feb 1, 2013)

MajorClementine said:


> Hubby and I both ride as do both of our families. I have a 16.2hh OTTB gelding. My grandfather gave him to me after he came off the track at age 5. He didn't have a competitive drive so he retired early. He will be 13 on April 1. His track name is Bold 'n' Easy but we call him Comic. He was born April fools day AND he's a clown. Takes your hat or anything you have hanging out of your pocket. He just "matured" last year and finally has a pretty level head. Thoroughbreds are a little late in maturing mentally, but when they do it's a huge change! It makes riding him that much better. We just do a lot of trail/mountain riding around here. I'd like to start dressage with him (just to level 1 or 2) but all the training barns around here are soooo expensive. The trainers charge their fee and then there is a fee to use the arena on top of that. We have a public arena but none of the trainers are willing to use it rather than the barn they are affiliated with. Maybe in a couple of years when my son is in school and I'm able to make a little more money.... until then we just enjoy our trail riding.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## little lady (Feb 1, 2013)

I have had Paint & Quarter horses all my life. Showed Paint horses for a few years and then decided I wanted to do something more relaxing and took my show mare and started trail riding, together we have logged many hours. We had a very bad accident a few years back and I haven't ridden since and she hasn't been rode. She is having some arthritic issues with her shoulder and my knees and bounce are not the same so not sure I will ride again(even though have the yearning to do so). I sold all of my big horses and kept her and then got into miniatures.

I would post a pic but it won't let me???


----------



## mshasta88 (Feb 1, 2013)

Yes I’m a barrel racer as well. I have 5 riding horses.


----------



## mshasta88 (Feb 1, 2013)

This is the above mares 2012 filly. She replicated herself lol. They are both APHA with AQHA sires.


----------



## jayne (Feb 1, 2013)

Do I have a big horse? Do I ride? I think this answers both questions:







This is me riding my clydesdale gelding, Bailey. We're both a few years older now, and don't ride as much. He's a grand old man at 21 and I can't imagine my life without him. Here he is with the rest of the herd:


----------



## AngC (Feb 2, 2013)

Bailey probably needs to read the thread (over on the other forum) about storing minis with larger horses. ...handsome fellow!

I love my little goobs, but every time someone rides through our area I stare in envy and wonder if you can ride if you have a hip replacement.


----------



## Mona (Feb 2, 2013)

AngC said:


> I love my little goobs, but every time someone rides through our area I stare in envy and wonder if you can ride if you have a hip replacement.


I would just ask your doctor. I know people do it after knee replacements, but if you are totally healed and you ride easy on a nice quiet horse, I see no reason that you couldn't??


----------



## MountainWoman (Feb 2, 2013)

AngC, I'd ask your doctor. I can honestly say I ache all over after riding because of old age bones but I'm not willing to give it up. I do ride a smaller 14 hand Norwegian Fjord. Just something about being closer to the ground that feels better to me now. Since we're sharing pictures, here's one of my beautiful girl waiting to head out on a trail ride.


----------



## jayne (Feb 2, 2013)

Oh, Mountain Woman! When my clydesdale goes on to his great reward, his replacement is going to be a fjord!! I LOVE them and am so looking forward to going from 17:2 hands off the ground to 14! Your girl is so beautiful and I hope I can find one that won't break the bank. They seem to be particularly expensive here on the west coast.


----------



## whitney (Feb 2, 2013)

We have 2 paints, a palomino QH and a appendix grey Q.H. We ultimate trail ride.


----------



## Lil Eowyn (Feb 2, 2013)

Its interesting to read all of your different stories of your horses--And thanks for posting pics--yall have such beautiful horses! =)


----------



## Carolyn R (Feb 2, 2013)

Jayne, your Clydesdale is beautiful! My gypsy vanner looks like a smaller image of him. He is lovely.


----------



## jayne (Feb 3, 2013)

Thank you, Carolyn! I think he's pretty handsome, too! The best part is that he's so sweet, and in spite of his size is not intimidating at all. He just has this loveable-goofy personality that draws people to him, especially kids. When he was a wheeler in a 6 horse hitch, he was the one who they brought out for people to meet and get their hands on, because he loves people and is about as safe as a horse can get. As long as I'm on the topic of HIM, here's a picture of his pretty blue eyes:


----------



## Mary Lou M (Feb 3, 2013)

We own 5 big horses but we do not ride them, they are Standardbred Harness horses.. We have 3 racehorses and two retired broodmares.. Here is one of our racehorses from a few years ago that I managed to get a great picture of on the track..


----------



## Boss Mare (Feb 3, 2013)

Very nice horses!

I own a Grade QH gelding named Jesse. He is a former cutting horse and is now just a big pet.

I grew up riding and showing hunter/jumper and trails. I haven't rode much in years. I took lessons / showed from the age of 4 to 17. I am 25 now and hope one day to get back into riding whenever time allows.

I have owned two Paints, a TB (off the track), an Appendix QH and my current QH.


----------



## lucky seven (Feb 3, 2013)

Mary Lou, aren't standardbreds just the best! My big boy is an ott standy and is just a love. Too bad he is just pasture sound but we love him to death anyway. If I do get another riding horse I want it to be another standardbred. Can't say enough good stuff about them.


----------



## Shari (Feb 3, 2013)

I have a couple of Icelandic Horse's I still ride. Use them as Hippotherapy.

Love hearing about evey one's horse and nice to see other gaited horses out there. VBG


----------



## Lil Eowyn (Feb 4, 2013)

Beautiful!!


----------



## AngC (Feb 5, 2013)

Thank you for the advice, Mona and MountainWoman.

Unfortunately, I kinda' got out of the loop with the surgeon (a very nice lady) but I'm not fond of doctors and somewhere in there I saw some late-night, lawyer commercials about metal on metal implants. So I never went back when I should have. [...WHAT... do I have to go back and get sliced open so they can replace it....] It's starting to "bite" me now. {...didn't have much choice at the time regarding replacment, but I never really thought what would happen if they recalled a fake body-part.)

My husband is really starting to worry me; if he anticipates that I might want something, he does it. I am trying to be responsible and sure hope he doesn't come home with more animals (plus I'm trying to stave off the matter of breeding which I thought was already settled.) Tonight I wrested a promise from him that we would find a stable (somewhere, anywhere) and try to see if I could ride. And he agreed he would ride too. ...SIGH.


----------

